# STEALTH VAN,CAR,TRUCK, LIVING



## bobf

Updated Jan 5, 2014, 5 Pgs. > STEALTH VAN,CAR,TRUCK,“OFF GRID” LIVING, OPTIONS & IDEAS LIST…..Share, Post. G+,
Easy water access 24/7 all towns, stealth parking, stealth windows, stealth visors, cooler interior, double cooler time, 8 oz. bath, heating, (folding, bed, bench, table, desktop, toilet), cops, lock outs, loneliness, credit card, emergency brake downs, towing, save on repairs, rodents & wiring, insects, laundry, fire, cooking gas & solar, warmer sleeping bag, sanitation, vehicle washing, Wi-Fi, Boon Docking, more. Share, Post, G+
STEALTH WINDOWS – Dark windows and curtains turn your vehicle into a *solar oven*. Instead of dark window tint and curtains use white or beige color materials because it doesn’t hold sun’s heat as much. Put the sun blocker on the outside of the glass because it makes glass surface cooler and interior cooler. White or beige looks lighter, brighter, roomier, and cheerier on the inside at night and reflects interior lighting better. Black draws much cop’s and public attention. Black looks like mafia tint, very attention grabbing. Use white or beige Acrylic exterior paint or peel and stick white or beige “sign vinyl” “from sign shops” on outside of your glass. Or, use perforated see thru “sign shop vinyl” to see out and it still blocks sun and heat < (not very night light stealthy though). Call sign shop they will explain. Also, sign shops have many colors to coordinate with your vehicle exterior color that will look like an OEM JOB if you don’t like white or beige. They can also print designs or color on the perforated vinyl to match your vehicle, ask when you call them. Consider also that curtains take up more interior space. Another option is Reflectix. Note – do not use contact paper. Furthermore, the hotter the interior the more it strains the vehicle’s air conditioner when it is running during hot daytime driving. Compare, when the vehicle is in the hot sun to in the shade, you can tell the air conditioner isn’t working as hard.
STEALTH WINDOW VISORS - Get exterior side window visors. So you can crack windows for heating and venting at night and to prevent window fogging during night and not allow rain in, and blocks interior lighting to the outside thru the cracked lowered windows at night. Plus, outside observers can’t see into your vehicle thru the windows that are a half inch lowered. Another aid in preventing foggy windows is put kitty litter in a couple of thick socks and put one under each side of front seat.
STEALTH VEHICLE EXTERIOR – Cops eyes are drawn to unusual, suspicious, out of place and dirty vehicles. So keep a long handled brush & a bucket (easier n’ faster). Pre “brush wash” entire vehicle with soapy water. For difficult rims use 0000 steel wool & thick soap with a little water. Then do a CONTINUAL 6 min. “SPOT FREE RINSE” then “let vehicle air dry”. Walla! A clean vehicle is a stealth vehicle.
STATE RESIDENCY CHOICE The following states are generally considered the best choices by long term travelers and RV’rs: Nevada, South Dakota, Texas, and Florida. None of them have a income tax and it is fairly easy to become a resident. Of these four, South Dakota probably has the lowest insurance rates and don’t require yearly inspections<verify.
Wi-Fi - Micky D, Wendy’s, Panera Bread, Lowe’s, Duncan Donut’s, Coffee Shops, Libraries, check out > long distance Wi-Fi antennas about $80, plugs into USB port on laptop>park next/near businesses with Wi-Fi.
DAILY HAND/SURFACE SANITATION – Mix water with 20% distilled vinegar or alcohol and put in a spritz bottle use frequently on hands and surfaces during day. You can also carry a small personal size spritz bottle on you during the day. The vinegar and alcohol smell goes away rather quickly.
LIGHTING - Use solar garden lights for inside and outside night lighting saves on battery.
HIDE-A-BED/WORK TABLE/SETTING BENCH/TABLE/DESK: Get a salvage/reject hollow door or make a 4’ X 7’ ft. and ½” thick board. Lay board on 4 crates or 4 five gal buckets that double as storage containers. Put sleeping bag on the board. Then slide and hide the flat board & crates away during day for more space. This can also obviously double as a stove table, workbench, desk, setting bench/card & game table/ etc. In a van another bed option is use a recliner chair for lounging and a recliner bed at night; it only takes up about 4 square feet of floor space when upright. Remember, must be secured when driving. There is also a hammock option and folding store away folding cot.
TOILET – Get a used folding handicap aluminum potty chair with small removable potty for in van and use a plastic bag as a throw away liner for the pot for easier cleaning. Or use a 5 gal bucket with a good fitting lid for a potty and use “brand new only” throw-away plastic trash bags as liners. Do not use old bags because of undetectable holes, cracks, tears. Or just use plastic bags as a potty and throw them away each time. Or you could use a plastic bag in the bucket and put cat litter (odor suppressor) inside the plastic bag for an easier clean up and bags will last several days longer. Some peeps just use newspapers or cardboard to go on. Keep potty secured lest it fall over when driving. Ooooops ! Wow!
COLD WEATHER HEATING – See first “Little Buddy Heater”, then “Mr. Buddy Heater” You must have a carbon monoxide detector when burning propane inside, and crack at least two windows half inch; this eliminates fogged windows and allows enough oxygen for heater to function. Cut propane costs by half or more by using a 20 lb. propane tank and you’ll need the filter for the large tank. Also, look into the “Zippo Pocket Heater” in camping supplies. In winter time park with windshield pointing due south. Reverse in summer. Try not to run heater all night – fuel cost will get very expensive.
WARMER SLEEPING BAG: Fill 6-pack size cooler all the way with *hot* bottles of water at bed time, shut heater off and get in bag/bed with 2 or 3 hot bottles. Reach out of bag and replace bottles if needed during night. Reach out of bag turn heater on in AM to pre-heat vehicle inside before getting out of bag. Put bottles in thin socks for longer lasting heat. Also, look into the “Zippo Pocket Heater” in camping supplies as another option.
BATHING – At night use solar lighting for interior. In cold weather, wash upper & lower body parts separately, keep each body half-dressed and warm as you go. Fill small spritz bottle with warm soapy water and wash a couple body parts at a time. With another small spritz bottle use warm water to rinse and dry with. Deodorizing, use a spritz bottle of warm water and add 20% distilled vinegar mixed with the water, for feet and other odor prone areas. Or, you can go in a bath stall with a small spritz bottle and put their soap in your spritz bottle with their hot water, wash and dry with clean cloth/socks/bandana/tissue. Put more soap in your empty bottle before you leave for next time. Or, heat a little soapy water over the fire, use a washcloth or bandanna, wash and dry yourself. Then wash bandanna etc. with left over clear soapy water, rinse, and dry by fire or "air dry". For hair, try waterless shampoo. Get a mesh or cloth laundry bag. Use unwrapped soap bars or soap shavings in your laundry bag and with other clean clothing for a pleasant smell.
GYM MEMBERSHIPS? – Specify monthly only – no year contract - If cheap enough – about $1 per day average, most have 24/7/365, hot showers, clean towels and face rags, available shaving cream, TV, internet, exercise, acquaintances. Possible cure for boredom in the middle of the day or night. A sanity saver?
WATER ACCESS & PURIFYING – For easy 24/7 water access get a commercial “water faucet KEY” at hardware store/lumber yard/janitor supply store and get water from the “outside water faucets” at most all businesses in front/alongside/back of their buildings, get permission or be discreet. Boon docking water: get a water purifier for: “spring water”, “creek water”, “pond water”, “muddy water”, “bio-active water “, “captured rain water”. Plus have another purifier backup in case the filter goes bad. Or use a solar oven to boil and purify water 10am-2pm ideally. In cold weather on sunny days solar oven can heat water to put in bottles to store in cooler to use at night for under blankets or in sleeping bag.
LAUNDRY - Pre-soak clothes in soapy water for hours before washing. Use 5 gallon bucket and plunger. Remember most peeps don’t like seeing “hanging laundry” it telegraphs homeless so they may get on the phone. Be careful, as discreet possible. Some State parks have washing facilities. Wear spandex or long johns, under clothes, change daily, keeps your clothes clean longer. Wash clothes less clothes less often.
LAUNDRY SOAP HOMEMADE – Costs about 30 cents a gallon to make. Make your own in in 5 gallon buckets: Grate 1 bar Fels Naphtha soap bar then melt in boiling water. Fill bucket hot water add 1/2 cup of borax 1/2 cup super-washing soda dump fels naphtha in stir let gel restir. Shake well before each use. Gets spots out real good. (sell some for $2-$3 gallon?).
EMERGENCIES – Idea List – One heavy duty back-pack, one hooded super solar blanket per person, one hand crank radio; it will also charge a cell phone. Two “10 mile radius” walkie talkies, CB Radio, cell phone, compass, whistle, eight inch unbreakable signal mirror, binoculars, two Mylar thermal blankets per person, 1 Bag Kitty Litter for stuck in snow, one shovel, short ax, long ax, machete, one come-a-long, wire a “VALET KEY” under vehicle not under hood for lockouts.
FIRE STARTING – 2 Bick long stem lighters, magnifying glass for fire starting, box of tender, water proof matches, a magnesium striking block & striker, eight inch knife, Hatchet, long handle Ax. Coffee can of tender.
COOKING & BOILING WATER - Hot Water Access- Go to 7-11 or convenience store to use hot water dispenser or their micro wave oven to boil your water – fill thermos with hot water take to car put in whatever instant soup you want to eat or drink…. Get a stable wide bottom propane cook stove….. Also, consider a backup solar oven, compact, cheap, fast, easy build. It is a slow cooking oven that boils water on sunny days, and will work with a crockpot/bowl/dish; ideal time 10am-2pm. Google > “How to Make a Solar Cooker”, it will also heat *hot* water to store in bottles to use to warm sleeping blanket and under covers when you don’t build a fire that night. Save on wood and propane etc. and in case your injured and run out of gas, battery, propane etc. and can’t cut wood and maintain a fire 24/7.
COLD WEATHER HEATING – See first “Little Buddy Heater”, then “Mr. Buddy Heater” You must have a carbon monoxide detector when burning propane inside, and crack at least two windows half inch; this eliminates fogged windows and allows enough oxygen for heater to function. Cut propane costs by half or more by using a 20 lb. propane tank and you’ll need the filter for the large tank. Also, look into the “Zippo Pocket Heater” in camping supplies as an alternative. G > How to Stop Car Windows Steaming Up
VEHICLE COOLING – Get one or two in-roof ceiling fans installed or DIY and two very silent running fans with long extension cord for inside of van, and cut a vent hole or two in the floor in front and back away from trans and end exhaust pipe and cover with bug screen and a removable cover. In mountainous regions go up higher in mountains to cool off. In summer park with windshield pointing due North opposite in windter.
FOOD COOLER – Summer: Insulate inside & outside of cooler to almost double cooling time. Winter: Use cooler as a giant THERMOS as well. It can store large amounts of heated hot bottles of water that have been heated by the camp fire during day or night and stored for the night for under blankets or in the sleeping bag.
RODENT PESTS – Rodents do eat engine & inside wiring and do hundreds, sometimes thousands of dollars in damage if they short out your vehicle’s “computer brain” and may cause vehicle brake down. Don't believe? Ask any mechanic. Check for leaves or acorns on top of engine regularly etc. Use live rat trap to catch overnight. Or rodent poison, moth balls as preventative. It cost me $800 in 2014. More common than I thought.
INSECT PESTS – Use sticky insect trays, Roach Motels, Boric Acid, Camacide, “Seven Dust”. For insect infestation: use aerosol bombs, set-off inside and under vehicle at same time and tape a plastic apron 360 degrees around bottom of vehicle before setting off the bombs. Or, spray ground around tires to repel insects. Avoid candy and food crumbs.
WINDOW MOSQUITO SCREENS – YouTube > “Installing Skeeter Beater's on the Stealth Van”. YouTube > “Bug Screens for the van”. Or, DIY, use flexible magnets with a sticky side to the screen and let the magnet connect with the metal on the car and it will block out the bugs.
BUGS, TAR, SAP ON CAR, WINDSHIELD, HOOD & GRILL – Dried bug Juices are difficult to get off. Apply a coat of “Nu Finish brand polymer” to hood & grill, for easier tar, sap & bug removal. Your vehicle will clean much easier each time as well. Apply every six months. I know it personally. It keeps a glossy finish for 6 months as well, guaranteed.
HEADLIGHT LENSES – Dull headlight lenses? , use soft cloth and buff with abrasive tooth paste and rinse. Repeat as needed.
TOOL KIT OPTIONS - One set of common tools, one 12Volt tire air compressor, “Tire plugging kit”, spritz tire with soapy water to find leak, Tire pressure gauge, valve stem tool, “jumper cables extra-long” - “30 ft. tow rope” - “Come-a-Long”, wire a “VALET KEY” under vehicle for lockouts, 12V high beam light with long extension, red flashing emergency light for road breakdowns
VEHICLE FREE SAFETY CHECKS EVERY SIX MONTHS: Don’t use Jiffy Lube for anything. Use smaller shops. They check fluids, Water, Trans & Engine Oil, Brake, and Windshield fluids. Belts, Hoses, Shocks, Muffler, Brakes, Tires, Battery, Tire Pressure Gauge. At most tire shops, best to call ahead. Wednesdays are usually better, no Mondays too busy. Check for leaks, trans, engine, shocks, axel, on the ground and underneath. These are easy fast visual checks for them. Note, Trans & Engine Oil should be clear & no burnt smell. Replace battery after 3 yrs. regardless. Get a safety pressure release radiator cap.
HYGIENE: TEETH, GUMS, THROAT, NASAL: Soft brush your teeth, tongue, gums, and roof of mouth after meals with mild salt water. Gargle with mild salt water at bedtime. Use a nasal spray when any symptoms appear.
FIRST AID OPTIONS IDEAS LIST - Aspirin 325 mg. for heart attack or stroke symptoms on way to hospital, Sani-wipes alcohol based, Nasal spray, Anti-acid tablets, Lip Balm, Mosquito repellant, Chigger & Tick Bite med, Allergy Eye Drops, EpiPen, lubricating eye drops, Throat lozenges. Loperamide or Pepto-Bismol tablets (for diarrhea symptoms), Yeast Infection cream, Antifungal foot powder. Poison ivy/oak med, ear ache medicine, Triple Anti Biotic Ointment, (Band aid, small, medium, large), Head Lamp, Magnifying Glass & Splinter Tweezers, Oral Thermometer, Tape, Gauze, Hydrogen Peroxide, Cotton Balls, bandage gauze, one can of Prid Salve.
EMERGENCY BREAKDOWN: If you’r driving an import. Try to find a “foreign car repair shop”. Some are less expensive; their labor is usually $25-$50 an hour less than the High End Import Brand Car Dealers. Sometimes they know of “crossover” parts they can use that are less expensive as well but still high quality. Tune-Ups are usually less. Get three estimates when possible. Call repair shops to compare and verify before being towed to that shop (you can save hundreds) worth and extra 30 minutes of time. Have an “auto emergency road kit” in your vehicle. If you’re a woman also have a large florescent lettered sign > “Call Police” to put in your window/windshield with the doors locked. It could save your life. Keep money put back for breakdowns. A survey said older vehicles average 100-200 a month in breakdown money. Get tow insurance if you can. Be sure you specify that you can have your vehicle towed to a repair shop of your choice (not the closest one) cause it may be a 100 miles away because some OEM Dealers and foreign repair shops are 50-100 miles apart
POLICE ENCOUNTERS - Be relaxed, smile, polite and apologetic, is our only way out. Figure: they may have had a bad night at home (you know, really bad), or a beginning bad day, or the guy before you ticked them off really good. So, carry current picture ID’s, in neat plastic folders: driver’s license, social security card, insurance, birth certificate, Military ID helps, military discharge helps, Voters Card helps, Medical insurance card helps if you have one. The more ID’s the quicker down the road we go….Remember, IF they want, just for kicks, they can tear our vehicles down, put our stuff on the street and say we’re looking for drugs, booze, contraband etc. And WE have to put it all back by ourselves. It HAS happened. If we can’t prove believably exactly who we are, we’re not going anywhere for a while. Just say’n. Most people are curious about motorhomes, the police are people to, so show them in, chat it up. Offer them coffee. It is always a good idea to be on friendly terms with the police!
STEALTH PARKING IDEAS - Do not park in front of a residence! Do not go near public parks to spend the night! Stay away from schools. Watch for parking restriction signs. Park after dark unobserved. Leave at daylight unobserved. Move your spots every 24 hrs. Rotate good parking spots never repeating same day. Where? Park where millions of cars are parked on the street, truck stops, huge warehouses, busy 24 hr. fast food services, some rest stops are 8 hr. parking but some states are only 2 hrs., Walmart, busy motels, busy hotels, casinos, busy apartment complexes, busy 24 hour gyms, next to other work multiple vans and trucks. Boon docking > 24 hr. free overnight camping spots, dispersed camping, primitive camping, State and national parks, some have 2 weeks or more parking/camping. Most have hot showers, laundry and water. Most require a permit to stay. Get details. If you can’t afford: then It's easy to get into a state park campground if you walk in with a backpack. There are ways to get a shower when you need one. BLM, DNR land. As long as peeps can’t see or hear you watching TV in your van you should be ok. Headphones are an option.
CREDIT CARD/CASH CARD –WE usually don’t have a credit card or personal checks, so don’t forget about a Wall Mart Cash Card, you can give them cash and they will give you a plastic card that is loaded with that amount and you can keep adding as often as you want. Use it almost any where, it works in most stores and businesses’ nationwide. Get an under clothing money belt for ID’s, money etc.
PERMANENTADDRESS IDEAS – A gym, a friend, neighbor, relative, storage unit, or PO box
LONLINESS – We are not alone. There are hobby groups/friend groups/support groups online that visit/listen/chat/share, 24/7/365, use free library computers everywhere, get cheap library card/seniors usually are free/ some libraries open 7 days a week.
***Buying a vehicle - white is the stealthiest color, it’s the most common color, not attention grabbing, does not get hot in sun like dark colors, does not show road dust readily compared to dark colors, does not show scratches or easily.
***“How to Spot a Lemon when Buying an RV” 
***More to come stay tuned for frequent updates & hot new information.
Love, Peace, And Be Safe. Bob Fultin


----------



## landpirate

Hi bobf, great thread! I just moved it to the van dwelling/rubber tamping section. You should get more traffic there.


----------



## bobf

Thanks !


----------



## bobf

bobf said:


> I hope this can help those of us that are new and maybe a thing or two for those of us that aren't. For those of us who are in vehicles, tents, homemade shelters etc. If any one has any suggestions about anything I can add please tell me and I'll add it to this article for future posts. This is a combination of my own experiences and info I have acquired.
> 5 pgs. STEALTH VAN,CAR,TRUCK, LIVING, stealth parking, cooler interior, double food cooler time, clean bulk water 24/7, towing, 8 oz. water bath, prevent lock outs, save $100’s to $1,000’s on repairs, electrical failure, solar lighting, folding/ bed/bench,/table/desktop/toilet, rodents & insects, winter heating, warm sleeping bag, cooking gas or solar even more. share, email, post.
> LIGHTING - Use solar garden lights for inside and outside lighting, saves on battery.
> STEALTHY WINDOWS – Dark windows & curtains turns your vehicle into a solar oven. For stealth and cooling use white material hold heat and it makes glass cooler and inside temps cooler. White looks lighter, brighter, roomier, cheerier from inside. Black draws much cops and public attention. Black looks like MAFIA tint, very attention compelling. Use white Acrylic exterior paint or peel and stick white sign shop vinyl on glass. Or use perforated sign shop vinyl to see out and it still blocks sun and heat < (not very night stealthy though) The sign shop will explain. Also, sign shops have many DIY vinyl colors to coordinate with your vehicle exterior color that will look like an OEM JOB. If you don’t like white. Consider that inside curtains take up more interior space. Another option is Reflectix.
> WINDOW VISORS - Get exterior window visors. So you can crack windows for heater venting and to stop window fogging at during and not allow rain in, and blocks interior lighting to outside thru the cracked lowered windows. Plus, outside observers can’t see that your windows are slightly lowered.
> MAKE A COLLAPSABLE BED/WORK BENCH/TABLE TOP/DESK: Make a 4’ X 7’ ft. ½” thick Board. Lay board on 4 crates or 4 five gal buckets that double as storage containers. Put sleeping bag on the board. Then slide and hide the flat board & crates away during day for more space. Use the bed board as a work bench or deak top when needed. Another option is use a recliner as a lounge chair during day and a recliner bed at night; only takes up about 4 square feet when upright. Must be secured when driving.
> TOILET COLLAPSABLE – Get used folding handicap aluminum potty chair with small removable pot. Or - use 5 gal bucket with lid for a pot and “brand new” throw-away plastic bag as liners. Or just use plastic bags and throw away each time. Do not use, old bags because of undetectable holes, cracks, tears. Get man’s pee bottle. Get a ladies pee funnel and bottle with a hose. Some use kitty litter in bucket in place of plastic bag liners but harder to clean.
> SLEEPING BAG WARM ALL NIGHT: Fill 6-pack size cooler all the way with HOT bottles of water at bed time, Shut heater off and get in bag with 2 hot bottles. Reach out of bag and replace bottles if needed during night. Reach out of bag turn heater on in AM to pre-heat vehicle inside before getting out of bag. Put bottles in thin socks for longer lasting heat.
> BATHING – Use solar lighting for interior. Winter, wash upper & lower body separate, keep each half dressed as you go. Fill small spritz bottle with warm soapy water and wash a couple body parts. With another spritz bottle use clear warm water to rinse and dry with. Option three, use spritz bottle of warm water and vinegar mixed for feet and other odor prone areas. For hair, try waterless shampoo. Get a mesh or cloth laundry bag. Or go in a bath stall with a small spritz bottle and put their soap in your bottle and some hot water, wash and dry with 2 clean cloths/socks. Put more soap in bottle before you leave for next time.
> WATER ACCESS & PURIFYING – Tell hardware store that you need a water purifier for: “spring water” “creek water” “pond water” “muddy water” “bio-active water “ “captured rain water”. Plus have another purifier backup in case the filter goes bad. Or use solar oven to purify water. For easy 24/7 water access get a “water faucet KEY” at hardware store. Get water from the “outside water faucets” at most all businesses in front of or alongside of their buildings, get permission or be discreet.
> LAUNDRY - A "5 gallon bucket and clean plunger. Remeber “hanging clothes”, draws much attention, most peeps don’t like, be careful/discreet. Some State parks have washing facilities. Soap bars in both your dirty & clean laundry keep clothes aromatic.
> EMERGENCIES – 1 heavy duty back-pack, 1 Midland Brand, NOAA model radio, Two “10 mile radius” walkie talkies, cell phone, compass, whistle, Eight inch unbreakable signal mirror, binoculars, two Mylar thermal blankets ea. person, 1 Bag Kitty Litter for stuck in snow. One Shovel.
> FIRE STARTING – 2 Bick long stem lighters, magnifying glass for fire starting, box of tender, water proof matches, magnesium block & striker, eight inch knife, Hatchet, Long handle Ax, one Machete.
> COOKING - Get a stable wide bottom propane cook stove. Also, consider a backup solar oven cooker, compact, cheap, fast, easy build. It is a slow cooking oven that boils water good on sunny days, and will work with a crockpot - 10am-2pm best. Google > “How to Make a Solar Cooker”,
> COLD WEATHER HEATING – See first “Little Buddy Heater”, then “Mr. Buddy Heater” You must have a carbon monoxide detector when burning propane, and crack two windows half inch; this eliminates fogged windows and allows enough oxygen for heater to function. Cut propane costs by half or more using a 20 lb. propane tank and you’ll need the filter for the large tank.
> SUMMER COOLING – Get one or two in-roof ceiling fans installed and two silent movable long extension cord fans for inside van, and cut a vent hole in the floor and cover it with bug screen and a removable cover. Don’t open vent at night when vehicle is running.
> COOLER – Insulate inside and outside of cooler to double cooling time.
> FIRE STARTING TOOLS: Magnifying glass, Two Bick extended lighters, 3 small Bick lighters, and a magnesium striker block with strikers, water proof matches, coffee can of tender.
> RODENT PESTS – Rodents do eat engine & inside wiring and do hundreds sometimes thousands of dollars in damage if they short out your vehicle’s “computer brain” and may cause vehicle brake down. Check for leaves or acorns on top of engine regularly etc. Use live trapping to catch overnight. Or rodent poison, moth balls as preventative.
> INSECT PESTS – Set sticky insect trays, roach motels, boric acid, Camacide, “Seven Dust”, and insect aerosol bombs, set-off in and under vehicle at same time, avoid candy and food crumbs. Or, spray ground around tires to repel insects.
> WINDOW MOSQUITO SCREENS – on YouTube > “Installing Skeeter Beater's on the Stealth Van” or make your own screens.
> BUGS, TAR, SAP ON CAR, WINDSHIELD, HOOD & GRILL – Bug Juices are difficult to get off of paint and glass. Apply coat of “Nu Finish brand polymer” to hood & grill, for easier tar, sap & bugs removal, every six months, I know personally. It keeps a glossy shine for 6 months, guaranteed.
> HEADLIGHTS – Dull headlight lenses? , use soft cloth and buff with abrasive tooth paste and rinse. Repeat as needed.
> TOOL KIT - Set of common tools, plus 12Volt tire air compressor, “Tire plugging kit”, spritz tire with soapy water to find leak, Tire pressure gauge, valve stem tool, “jumper cables extra-long” - “30 ft. tow rope” - “Come-a-Long”, wire a “VALET KEY” under vehicle for lockouts, 12V high beam light with long extension, red flashing emergency light for road breakdowns
> GET FREE VEHICLE SAFETY CHECKS EVERY SIX MONTHS: Don’t use Jiffy Lube *for any thing*. Use smaller tire shops. They check fluids, Water, Trans & Engine Oil, Brake, and Windshield fluids. Belts, Hoses, Shocks, Muffler, Brakes, Tires, Battery. Free at most tire shops, best to call ahead. Wednesdays are usually better, no Mondays. Note *Trans & Engine oil should be clear & no burnt smell. *Replace battery after 3 yrs. regardless.* Get a safety pressure release radiator cap.
> TEETH, GUMS, THROAT, NASAL HYGIENE: Soft brush your teeth, tongue, gums, and roof of mouth after meals with mild salt water. Gargle with mild salt water at bedtime. Use a nasal spray when any symptoms appear.
> FIRST AID KIT - Aspirin 325 mg. for heart attack symptoms on way to hospital, Sani-wipes alcohol based, Nasal spray, Anti-acid tablets, Lip Balm, Mosquito repellant, Chigger & Tick Bite med, Allergy Eye Drops, EpiPen, lubricating eye drops, Throat lozenges. Loperamide or Pepto-bismol tablets (for diarrhea symptoms), Yeast Infection cream, Antifungal foot powder. Poison ivy/oak med, ear ache medicine, Triple Anti Biotic Ointment, (Band aid, small, medium, large), Head Lamp, Magnifying Glass & Splinter Tweezers, Oral Thermometer, Tape, Gauze, Hydrogen Peroxide, Cotton Balls, bandage gauze.
> POLICE ENCOUNTERS - Be relaxed, smile and polite is our only way out. Figure: they may have had a bad night at home, or a beginning bad day, or the guy before you really ticked them off. Carry current picture ID’s, in neat plastic folders: driver’s license, social security card, insurance, birth certificate, Military ID helps, military discharge helps, Voters Card helps, Medical insurance card helps if you have one. The more ID’s the quicker down the road we go….Remember, IF they want, just for kicks, they can tear our vehicles down, put our stuff on the street and say we’re looking for drugs, booze, contraband etc. And WE have to put it all back by ourselves. It HAS happened. If we can’t prove believably exactly who we are, we’re not going anywhere for a while. Just say’n.
> STEALTH PARKING: Do not park in front of a residence! Do not go near public parks to spend the night! Stay away from schools. Watch for parking restriction signs. Park after dark and don’t be observed. Leave at daylight unobserved. Move your spots every 24 hrs. Rotate good parking spots never repeating same day. Where? Park where millions of cars are parked on the street, truck stops, huge warehouses, busy 24 hr. fast food services, some rest stops are 8 hr. parking but in some states its only 2 hrs., Walmart, loaded motels, loaded hotels, casinos, busy apartment complexes, busy 24 hour gyms, next to other work vans and trucks. Boon docking > 24 hr. free overnight camping spots, Dispersed camping, Primitive camping, some state and national parks require a permit. BLM, DNR land.
> CLEAN VEHICLE – Cops eyes are drawn to unusual, suspicious, out of place and sometimes dirty vehicles. So maybe keep bucket and brush. Pre “brush scrub” entire vehicle with soapy water, use 0000 steel wool & thick soap with a little water for difficult rims. Then do *4-6 minutes onCONTINUAL “SPOT FREE” RINSE* to remove soap residue. > No need to wipe dry, just “let vehicle air dry”. Wala!
> CREDIT CARD –WE usually don’t have a credit card or personal checks, so don’t forget about a Wall Mart cash card, you can give them cash and they will give you a plastic card that is loaded with that amount, use it about anywhere, it works in many stores and places nationwide.
> EMERGENCY BREAKDOWN: Keep money put back for a breakdowns. A survey said older vehicles average 150-200 a month in breakdown money. Get tow insurance if you can. Be sure you specify that you can have your vehicle towed to a repair shop of your choice (not the closest one) cause it may be a 100 miles because some OEM Dealers are 50-100 miles apart. Try to find a “foreign car” repair shop if you own an import, most are less expensive, their labor is usually $25-$50 an hour less than the high end Import Brand Car Dealers. Sometimes “crossover” parts are less as well. Tune-Ups are usually less. Call repair shops compare and verify before being towed to that shop (you can save hundreds) worth and extra 30 minutes of time. Have an “auto emergency alert kit” in your vehicle. If you’re a woman also have a large florescent lettering sign “Call Police” in your vehicle. It could save your life.
> Can you suggest something that I could add? Please tell me, we have to get the word out. Love, Peace.


----------



## bobf

Thank you very much my friend!


----------



## Harmonica Bruce

I've done pretty well with parking my cargo van behind a bar. Of course I don't stay more than one day.


----------



## Jaguwar

This is excellent info, very thorough too, thank you!


----------



## East

Thanks for posting this. Very useful information here. I've a little buddy heater myself and it's pretty awesome.

I really like the sign shop idea but I wonder if that would cost a ton of money to do.


----------



## Orisha El

This is just what I needed to see. Moving in to a van this week and this is going to make it so much easier! Thanks bobf!


----------

